# مناجاة أمام السيـد المسيح ..'



## bent yasoo3 (6 فبراير 2010)

*† مناجاة أمام طفل المغارة †
​*

*أيها المسيح ..​*


*
كنت أعتقد أنك قوي . قدير وجبار . تنتصر بالقوة على أعدائك وتغير مجرى الأحداث والتاريخ وتنتقم من الشر ومن الخطيئة .. ولكنك تخليت عن قدرتك الألهية . وصرت لنا طفلاً . وديعاً لكي تُخزي , بتواضعك . الأقوياء والعظماء ..
​*

*†
أيها المسيح
​*
*لقد ظهرت في صورة عبد . في صورة طفل يبكي ويتألم . حباً بنا . بسبب خطايا العالم . فأنت تسود على العالم من هذا المذود البسيط . وأنت تملك على العالم من عرش الصليب ! أنت تنتصر على هذا العالم بحبك ورحمتك . وليس بجبروتك وانتقامك ​*
*†
أيها المسيح
​*
*دعني أقبلك واحملك بين يديَ .. أنت الذي قبلتني وحملتني بين يديك , يوم عمادي المقدس , لتصالحني من الأب . حتى اصير له ابناً ويصير هو اباً لي .. أنت الذي تحمل بين يديك تاريخ البشرية وتاريخ حياتي .. أنت الذي تحمل خطايا العالم ..
​*
*†
أيها المسيح
​*
*ساعدني لكي احبك كما احببتني , غيرني لكي أكون وديعاً ومتواضعاً مثلك .. دعني أتبعك اليوم وأبداً , وأحب فيك كل انسان ​​*
*أمـــ†ـــين 
​*


----------



## youhnna (6 فبراير 2010)

*اميييييييين
شكراااااااا للصلاة الرائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## dodoz (6 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى لييييكى *
*صلاة جميلة جدا*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (6 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *اميييييييين
> شكراااااااا للصلاة الرائعة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسي لمرورك​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (6 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى لييييكى *
> *صلاة جميلة جدا*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​



*ميرررسي لمرورك​​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 فبراير 2010)

*آميــــــــــــــــــن

شكرا للمناجاه الرائعه

الرب يبارككم





​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (6 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> شكرا للمناجاه الرائعه
> 
> ...



*ميرررسي لمرورك الجميـل​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

*أيها المسيح




ساعدني لكي احبك كما احببتني , غيرني لكي أكون وديعاً ومتواضعاً مثلك .. دعني أتبعك اليوم وأبداً , وأحب فيك كل انسان 


صلاة جميلة

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2010)

*
امين

شكراااااااا على المناجات

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (7 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *أيها المسيح
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*ميرسي لمرورك الجميـل​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (7 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على المناجات
> ...





*ميرسي لمرورك الجميـل​*


----------



## christianbible5 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

> أيها المسيح
> 
> 
> *
> ...


*في منتهى الروعة اختي...*
*الرب يبارك عمرك...*


----------

